# debreccen hungary



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

does anyone know of debreccen medical school hungary. iz it legit or iz it bogus. if anyone got sum info, please reply. thinking of doing bds there.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes I have heard of Debrecen university, I read about it on a different forum time ago.

In Hungary I think the two good medical universities are Debrecen and Semelweis (if that's how you spell it)

What about BDS in Charles university? they dont have that much students, or is it hard?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's a post I just came across​ 
It's just a opinion, better to ask the people who study there, like not just one person but a few so you really know the truth.​ 
*Medical Schools And Education In Hungary-Debrecen, Semmelwies, Szeged, Pecs*​ 
Source: Medical Schools And Education In Hungary-debrecen, Semmelwies, Szeged - ValueMD Medical Schools Forum​ 
the post talks about the different uni's there in hungary


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Another opinion on Debrecen from same thread:

"no doubt, i agree with you on one thing though. DEBRECEN ISN'T A EASY SCHOOL TO GET THROUGH. THEY WILL WEED OUT THE PEOPLE WHO DON'T DESERVE TO BE HERE. 

however, after third year everything seems to be much easier. 

*AGAIN, COME TO DEBRECEN ONLY IF YOU'RE SERIOUS ABOUT MED SCHOOL & BECOMING A DOCTOR*. CAN'T STRESS THIS MORE. "

Another opinion about studying in Hungary:

"I studied my butt off, did very well on the USMLE Steps got into my residency without difficulty - In my residency I soon proved myself one of the top 3 residents in the program in internal medicine. Was on track to be selected as chief resident when I decided to leave to pursue another career in Ob/Gyn (No I did NOT appply and get rejected to Ob/Gyn originally). In my current program I have consistently been the top resident and serve on State and regional Ob/Gyn organizations. 
No, this is not a post about me - it is a post to show that you can do extremely well if you dedicate yourself to your future.
I am still in personal contact with at least 5 graduates from my class in Debrecen that got accepted to their residency of choice and that are doing extremely well -2 of them got fellowships in tough subspecialties.
Dont listen to every naysayer that comes along.
You would not believe how many times I heard that you would NEVER get a residency after studying in Hungary - BULL CRAP - again, usually said from the students who couldnt bother to open a book."

another opinion:

"hi everyone
i'm a graduate of a hungarian medical school as well.a lot of of the negative comments being made about hungarian medical schools are in my opinion true.but i wouldn't say that the universities are bad....i just feel that you have to be really serious and focused on becoming a doctor in order to pass.the level of knowledge that the examiners expect from you is high.i never in my entire time there came across an examiner that failed me for no reason.they expect students to be respectful towards them...its kinda old school but i think it teaches students to be humble.a lot of students think they are so special once they get accepted into med school."


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> Another opinion on Debrecen from same thread:
> 
> "no doubt, i agree with you on one thing though. DEBRECEN ISN'T A EASY SCHOOL TO GET THROUGH. THEY WILL WEED OUT THE PEOPLE WHO DON'T DESERVE TO BE HERE.
> 
> ...


basically, what is the percentage of people that pass first time round, thats what i need to know. any idea?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> basically, what is the percentage of people that pass first time round, thats what i need to know. any idea?


Bro I dont know about that.

How's Hungarian Cuisine? LoL


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> Bro I dont know about that.
> 
> How's Hungarian Cuisine? LoL


aint got a clue, but one tingz 4 sho, ur phallus will not go hungry!!!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

lol


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

I read on the University of Debrecen's website that, you have to learn Hungarian before you reach third year in order, to communicate with patients.
Does this mean, that the curriculum taught from third year onwards will be in Hungarian?
Also, will the degree that you get at the end of mbbs be recognised everywhere?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, that's correct. 
As per my knowledgr, the curriculum will be in English for the English program, but fluency in Hungarian is crucial for clinicals (same goes for Italy). Although, its best to contact the instituition and confirm it. 
The University of Debrecen medical and health center is recognized by WHO, IMED FAIMER and Medical Board of California. So, yes everywhere.


----------



## farwa_456 (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

Ummmm.... can i apply??


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

eaqa said:


> Ummmm.... can i apply??


Of course you can.


----------

